# 15 Day 1 embryo's frozen.....none survived defrost. Where do we go from here?



## chocolate drop (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi. I wasn't sure where to post this so have pooped it on afew boards to vent my thoughts and would be very very grateful for any feedback.  However because we seems to have such bad luck with our FET I thought it would make sense to post on here.
To be honest after a second failed cycle of IVF I am seriously wondering whether it will ever work, we seem to be cursed. I know logically that would seem a bit melodramatic to some especially as we have had only had two attempts, but that's genuinely how I feel.  Friends and family say "its just bad luck" but am wondering if its more than that. As we struggle on with IVF more and more friends/family seem to be pregnant and I find it sooooooooooo  tough. I know this sounds childish but "it seems so unfair".


I am convinced that it is more than bad luck....maybe we should go privately to have more tests? But I think it might be silly to not go for our last NHS attempt just to have tests done sooner. However I am aware I'm getting older. 


Bubbles1-I read your post and feel we have an embryo 'problemo'. On or first cycle I had two embryos transferred on day 5 but were told they were 'abit behind normal blasts...ie not developing properly'.  Then on our second round I overstimulated again and 15 day 1 embryos were frozen and none made it to Blast...so am now thinking is Donor Embryo's the way? 
What to do ? What to do?


Wishing you all lots of luck and hope dreams do come true


x


----------



## pixie66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello Chocolate Drop,

Going through fertility treatment is really tough and those who say women who put their careers first because they can rely on IVF later on makes me insane.  No one whose been through this would ever choose it if they didn't have to.  

You should defo use your last NHS try as going private is ridiculously expensive. 

I've had 3 failed IUI's, 3 failed IVF's, 1 failed FET, 1 failed DEIVF.  I've luckily got 4 frosties from my Donor Egg cycle so this FET will be my last chance.  I know what you mean about it being so unfair as some women get pregnant with their first attempt.  It's awful that the doctors have no idea why it works for some women and not for others.  Some women with Grade A Blasts don't get pregnant and some with poor quality embryos do.  It just doesn't make sense, so all we can do is keep on trying (till the money runs out) and pray that one day soon it will be our turn for success.


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2010)

Really sorry to read your post Chocolate Drop.  IVF makes you feel like such a failure doesn't it?  In my first attempt I was overstimulated and from 22 eggs we got 3 embryos.  The clinic told me at the time that its possible that the eggs were over mature.    I know its really hard but I don't think you should give up just yet.  I had two failed attempts then  my husband and I decided to take a year out and  followed the Foresight programme pretty religiously and our DS was born in May 2006.  Foresight is pretty hard going and its not cheap but it made us feel like we were better prepared both mentally and physically for that IVF attempt.  If you send hair samples for each of you they will analyse them and prepare a programme of supplements to address any deficiencies you may have.  I wish you loads of luck in whatever you decide to do next.
Sx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Chocolate drop, so sad to hear about your story so far . But I think you are going through the painful ivf journey. Keep your hopes up . Have you had your review appointment? It's very sad your embryos didn't make it to day 5. Perhaps next time they can put 2 of the strongest day 3 embryos? I had no idea these things are so difficult to judge. I also understand that egg quality suffers with OHSS. So perhaps if they tweak your meds next time hopefully you won't go through OHSS again . I'm going through a FERC cycle now having had OHSS. I have 14 embryos that were frozen on day 1. I really do feel for you. You are still young in ivf world so you have time to keep trying with real hope of having a baby. Make the most of your review appointment. Good luck.


----------

